# Extra Skin Behind Right Ear



## Molly2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello everyone. I was grooming my beloved Molly a few minutes ago and discovered a little extra skin behind her right ear. There are no lumps to speak of, just extra skin. It isn't loose skin as some others have mentioned but rather an appendage if you will. Any ideas as to why it is there? She lets me poke and prod in that area without any fuss, therefore it isn't bothering her. Just curious. Thanks in advance for your help.

Jonathan


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it like a "tag". Skin tags are typically nothing to worry about unless they get large.


----------



## Molly2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes! It is indeed like a tag! That is the word I was searching for but drew a blank. I'll keep an eye on it and report back here if things change. Thanks for the quick reply. Molly is the best thing to happen to me since my Dad passed away, I can't bear the thought of her being sick.

Jonathan


----------



## Molly2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Doh, I should not have over-reacted. That appendage turned out to be just a clump of fur!!!!! Molly was more cooperative this morning and let me comb it out. What a relief that is!!!!! Is it common to get clumps behind the ears?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My first thought was matted fur. That's one area that I have to be diligent about when brushing and I know I've been lazy when I feel that mat.

Glad everything is OK!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Both Lance and Sierra will get mats behind their ears if I don't pay enough attention to them while combing and brushing.
If I find one starting, I usually just cut it out as I don't want them to get "snappy" while grooming trying to comb it out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Towhee will get clumps behind her ears when she rolls sometimes - if she get a matt starting I just hold the fur near her skin to prevent the fur being pulled and use a metal comb to detangle the fur or remove whatever got caught up in the fur. I also pay extra attention to her ears and the feathering around them while combing & brushing her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They do get mats behind their ears, and in the tail and hip feathers, really anywhere they have longer fur. You should brush her all over regularly to keep that from happening.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

mats behind the ears are common. Growing up, we had a collie who would get them if she didn't get groomed regularily.


----------

